# USB 2.0 Kabel erkennen zwischen 2A und 1A



## DEADSHOOTER (9. Februar 2014)

Ich will mir ein USB Kabel kaufen was 2 Ampere durchlässt. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die Kabel unterscheiden soll.
Denn manche Kabel unterstützen keine 2A.
Es soll USB auf Micro USB sein, will damit mein Galaxy S4 laden.
Wenn möglich stellts mir ein link rein wo ich es mir kaufen kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2014)

USB 2.0  ist nur für 500 mA  spezifiziert ...  

In der Realität sind da die meisten bereits weit drüber.  Ich denke, beim Kabel wird das Glückssache sein.



Offiziell gibts erst bei USB 3.0 mehr Strom,  es sei denn man nutzt Apple oder eine dazu kompatible Quelle,  oder andere Standards wie FireWire.


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2014)

Also kabeltechnisch ist das egal, da ja dort keine regulierung stattfindet.

der USB Port ist die ausschlagende sahce, du brauchst halt einen, der mehr Strom bringt. am pc kriegst du normalerweise nur 0,5A.

Ladegeräte oder KFZ adapter haben meist mehr. 

Hab hier nen sSteckdose-USB adapter, der bringt 1A. 

für dich:

Mtec Universal USB Netzteil Reiseadapter 230V 2000mA 2A Handy MP3 Smartphone | eBay


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Also kabeltechnisch ist das egal, da ja dort keine regulierung stattfindet.


 
Ab zurück auf die Schulbank mit dir  

Wenn das Kabel einfach nicht mehr durchlässt, wirst du auch nur mit sehr hoher Spannung noch mehr durch bekommen. Dabei hast du dann Nebeneffekte wie Erwärmung des Kabels. 

Die meisten Kabel sind jedoch etwas dicker ausgelegt und sollten damit klar kommen ...  Offizielle Angaben findet man trotzdem sehr selten


----------



## the.hai (10. Februar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ab zurück auf die Schulbank mit dir
> 
> Wenn das Kabel einfach nicht mehr durchlässt, wirst du auch nur mit sehr hoher Spannung noch mehr durch bekommen. Dabei hast du dann Nebeneffekte wie Erwärmung des Kabels.
> 
> Die meisten Kabel sind jedoch etwas dicker ausgelegt und sollten damit klar kommen ...  Offizielle Angaben findet man trotzdem sehr selten


 
du willst mir jetzt erzählen, dass die adern in einem usb kabel probleme mit 10w bekommen? 

und jetzt erklär mir mal, wie ein standard usb kabel mit maximal nem meter länge die sache so limitieren soll, das 2A ein problem darstellt^^


----------



## MaxRink (10. Februar 2014)

0,1mm²


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> du willst mir jetzt erzählen, dass die adern in einem usb kabel probleme mit 10w bekommen?
> 
> und jetzt erklär mir mal, wie ein standard usb kabel mit maximal nem meter länge die sache so limitieren soll, das 2A ein problem darstellt^^


 
Es ging mir ums Prinzip  


In der Praxis werden USB-Buxen, und -Kabel sehr häufig über den Spezifikationen betrieben. 

Du wirst aber vermutlich selten Angaben finden, wieviel ein Kabel wirklich aushält.


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (10. Februar 2014)

Danke erstmal. Ich besitze selber mehrere unterschiedliche USB Kabel aber nur das Original von meinem Samsung lässt 2A durch das andere was ich habe ist nur 1m lang aber mein Handy lädt damit 3mal so langsam.
Deswegen ja meine Frage an was ich das erkennen kann. Kann es sein das das Original Samsung paar Adern mehr hat, um zusätzlich mehr Saft abzugeben.


----------



## ebastler (10. Februar 2014)

Das Kabel selbst sollte da gar nichts zu melden haben, nur die Widerstände an den Datenleitungen im Netzteil.
Ein PC wird nie mehr als USB2/USB3 Norm abgeben, am Ladegerät hängt der Strom, den sich das Handy genehmigt, eben von dem Widerstand zwischen den Datenleitungen ab.
Am Originalen Ladegerät sollte jedes Kabel mit voller Geschwindigkeit laden.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das Kabel selbst sollte da gar nichts zu melden haben, nur die Widerstände an den Datenleitungen im Netzteil.


doch klar, das Kabel hat ja einen Eigenwiderstand.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ein PC wird nie mehr als USB2/USB3 Norm abgeben, am Ladegerät hängt der Strom, den sich das Handy genehmigt, eben von dem Widerstand zwischen den Datenleitungen ab.
> .


 
Völlig daneben    Jede externe Festplatte braucht deutlich mehr. Normalerweise bekommt man bei USB 2.0 gut 1A da raus, also die doppelte Leistung der Spezifikation. 
Häufig lassen die sich auch noch weiter überlasten. 

Ich weiß bei AsRock, dass es möglich ist auch mehr freizugeben,  um sich bspw dem Apple-USB-Standard anzupassen oder einfach allgemein ein Gerät schneller zu laden oder mit mehr Strom zu versorgen.  Vermutlich haben das auch schon andere Hersteller gemacht. 


Bei billigen Mainboards sollte man aufpassen, wir hatten vor einigen Monaten jemandem hier im Forum die dabei die Stromversorgung des USB-Headers abgebrannt ist   War typischerweise mit einem iPhone


----------



## ebastler (10. Februar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> doch klar, das Kabel hat ja einen Eigenwiderstand.


Dann miss den mal. Wenn das Kabel nicht völlig Banane ist, ist der vernachlässigbar gering. Ein Kabel, bei dem ich bei 5V keine 2A durchjagen kann, würde ich auch bei 1A nicht mehr betreiben wollen...

Das mit dem Mainboard muss ich mal testen, ich glaube nicht, dass ein Markenmainboard viel mehr als in den Spezifikationen erlaubt hergibt.
Mein Board hat auch eine Funktion, dass es bei einem der USB3 Ports den Widerstand simuliert, sodass ein Handy in den Schnellademodus geht, und auch entsprechend 2A oder so ausgibt, aber an den normalen Ports kann ich mir das eher nicht vorstellen. Ist aber gut möglich, wird bei Gelegenheit mal getestet.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2014)

Aus diesem Grund haben viele externe Festplatte so komische Doppelstecker   Was jetztendlich natürlich unsinnig ist. 

Ein Raspberry Pi beispielsweise würde garnicht anspringen wenn es innerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben werden müsste


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Völlig daneben    Jede externe Festplatte braucht deutlich mehr. Normalerweise bekommt man bei USB 2.0 gut 1A da raus, also die doppelte Leistung der Spezifikation.


 
0,5A ist die Spezifizierung von USB2.0 mehr "muss" aus keinem USB Slot kommen. Externe Festplatten kommen heutzutage auch mit 500mA zurecht, früher gab es welche die mehr brauchten, weswegen man diese tollen Splitter-Kabel hatte, die ein zweiten USB-Port mit abgreifen.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> 0,5A ist die Spezifizierung von USB2.0 mehr "muss" aus keinem USB Slot kommen. Externe Festplatten kommen heutzutage auch mit 500mA zurecht, früher gab es welche die mehr brauchten, weswegen man diese tollen Splitter-Kabel hatte, die ein zweiten USB-Port mit abgreifen.


 
Die meisten die ich kenne laufen zwar auch mit nur einem Kabel und 0,5A, dann aber langsamer ...    Aber ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es mittlerweile auch Platten gibt die damit auskommen.  

Es ist im Alltag trotzdem immer noch normal, dass sich nicht jedes Gerät an die Spezifikationen hält   Mehr möchte ich eigentlich garnicht damit sagen.


----------



## ebastler (11. Februar 2014)

Hm, das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Bei nächster Gelegenheit bastel ich mir einen "USB Belaster" 
(Poti, kleiner Leistungstransistor, Kühlkörper) und schau mal, was mein Asus Gryphon so hergibt, ohne abzuschalten. Wobei mir doch mulmig ist, falls es zu spät abschaltet, will ich mir nicht den Controller flambieren... Ich glaub, ich lass es bei aller Neugierde doch lieber


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2014)

Wie gesagt, wir hatten hier schon glühende Kondensatoren in der Spannungsversorgung  
Im Normalfall sollte das aber nicht passieren.  Bei meinem Asrock weiß ich, dass es eigentlich für deutlich mehr ausgelegt ist, da ich auch mehr freigeben kann.  Ich vermute mal, dass das bei deinem Asus ebenfalls sein könnte.


----------



## Radeschokolade (11. Februar 2014)

Mehr als 1 Ampere würde ich eine Standard USB Leitung nicht belasten, sind vom Leitungsquerschnitt her warscheinlich mit nem JY(ST)Y 2x2x0,6 zu vergleichen. Bei Handys sind allerdings meines Erachtens immer etwas dickere Kabel dabei, darauf sollte man dann schon achten, so sollten auch die 2 Ampere kein Problem sein. 
Anmerken will ich noch, dass die Belastungsgrenze bei einem Kabel nicht durch Leistung gegeben ist, sondern durch die maximale Stromstärke und Spannungsfestigkeit. Bei einer Hoch/Mittelspannungsleitung ist die übertragbare Leistung um ein wesentliches höher als bei einer vergleichbaren Niederspannungsleitung mit gleichem Querschnitt.


----------

